# recommend me a good bike rental shop near Manzanita, OR



## Skidoo (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi all, I'm headed out to Oregon next week for a week-long family reunion/vacation at a rental beach house in Manzanita, OR, and I can't justify the hassle or expense of flying cross-country with my own bike, so I'm hoping someone can recommend a decent bike shop that rents out road bikes. The only places I can find online seem to rent bottom-end beach crusiers or MTB's, which are not exactly what I have in mind.

Ideally I'd like to find a local bike shop where I can bring my own shoes/pedals and seatpost/saddle to have them swap out for a few longish rides. I hear Highway 101 is a good route. Any advice?
Thanks!


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Highway 101 in the Manzanita area can be little dicey for riding a bicycle in some areas... very hilly, lots of curves and little shoulders in some areas along the coast. I recommend that you also bring some lights. But still a very worthwhile ride with the beautiful ocean views.

Sorry I do not know of a rental shop. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Here you go. I don't know what you consider adequate, but it's worth calling them at least. They can also advise on routes for sure. 

http://www.mikesbike.com/pages/rentals.php


----------



## Skidoo (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info! I'm looking forward to the trip.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

How was your trip? I'm headed to Pacific City for a week and wonder if the roads are good enough to warrant taking my bike......

Charlie


----------

